# Far Cry 1G Pico



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow So Many New People on here, Been Months since I have scaped a tank at home. 
Have been Itching to start another Pico Scape at home. 
Was torn Between doing a FW Planted or SW Frag Tank. 

Found a Lovely Peice of Nano Bogwood and took a Hammer and Chisel to it. And made some nice peices. 

This is a 1g Azoo Reef Blue Acrylic Tank:
Filter Azoo Mignon 60
Lighting Firefly 9Watt
NO heating as not required for Fauna
Fauna:
Heterandria Formosa "Gold" - Arriving next Week. 
A Few Snails
Maybe Some Cherry Shrimp or CRS.

I had intended to Plant this with A Lovely Large Pot of HC, but it had been sold when i went to get it this afternoon from [email protected] So I am After some. 
Also Going to be using Anubuas Nano Petite.


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice. That bogwood is sweet. Post some updates as you progress, will you?


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Strick said:


> Nice. That bogwood is sweet. Post some updates as you progress, will you?


Thanks, I will be updating as I go. Heterandria Formosa Gold will be here tuesday AM, so wil post pix of them.


----------



## NO3 (Dec 24, 2008)

That's how I started my 6" cube. Same set up except in the end I tossed everything and kept the light only. 

Those Heterandria Formosa are tiny, would be perfect for the tank. I've never seen the Gold variety, post some pix when they are here.

I like your nano bogwood btw.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks Guys, 
A Little Shot to show the Size of the Tank
BTW, I have tiny Hands so it still is Big in Comparison. 









HF Gold from the Breeder:


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Xmas Moss and Small Moss Balls Arrived this morning.
Just finished planting it up.

MOss Balls were taken apart to create a carpet of plants.



































Filter Planted with Java Moss and Xmas Moss on top, to provide extra filtration and something different.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

I really like the planted filter and the moss balls.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Just finished Rescaping.
Red Tiger Lotus Bulb Arrived this afternoon while out shopping.
Planted a palm type plant that I like to use to add more above the water.
Made more open swimming area for the HF and removed any snails I found.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks great, makes me want to try one like it.


----------



## ALIFER (Jul 22, 2005)

Gill said:


> Just finished Rescaping.
> Red Tiger Lotus Bulb Arrived this afternoon while out shopping.
> Planted a palm type plant that I like to use to add more above the water.
> Made more open swimming area for the HF and removed any snails I found.


Looking great, I like the idea of breaking up the moss balls for a carpet. Never really liked just having a moss ball rolling around in the tank.
-Rick


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

very nice!!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I like the look. Its really diffrent! I have a 1g aquarium and some rocks that I want to do something with, maybe like this?? Oh yah what are those "palm like plants" you put in??


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

wow 1g.. that's insane. never knew a redsea nano filter could be counted as too much flow lol.. 

looks great


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks Guys, 
The Palm, sorry do not know just that I have used it in the past. Get it from the Plant bit in my local supermarket.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I really like the use of the Marimo Balls in this tank. suriouc how it works out in the long run.

Craig


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks, I think Marimo Balls are so Versatile. It does depend though on the quality of them. I have been using the same supplier for the last 3 years and never have ai Received anything but stunning healthy Balls (mosymo on Ebay). I am just going to order some more for another small tank I am setting up this afternoon.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Some new Pix

Time for some Pix.



























What I Use as a Lid for this, Clear Cd Cover.









Sole Remaining Male HF Gold









Cherry Shrimp









One of the Betta Fry

















Tiger Lotus growing Nicely.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Fissidens Fontanus arrived this afternoon so could not wait to make it into a wall.

Supplies:

Plain Green Scouring Sheet - Cut to Size (Made sure it contained no detergetns or Perfume)









Rubber Coated Paper Clips to attach the Sheet









Fontanus










Ok To start with I teased it apart with tweezers to place onto the Sheet (making sure that the sheet was Waterlogged to keep the Fontanus Moist)









Once I was happy with the placement of the fontanus. I began the slow task of sewing it onto the sheet using green cotton therad(best match i could find in the wife's sewing box).

















Once Happy, Did a water change on the cube and Moved the plants around so that i could fit this into place.
Once happy, filled the tank back up and Viola.









































Paper Clips showing will be left as they are, as not seen from where i sit.


----------

